# Staples has Epson 1400's on sale!



## Johnny Detore (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this trade and just getting started. I have almost all the equipment needed to get this company off the ground.I have done spot printing for some clients but nothing really special yet. I just purchased an Epson 1400 and now looking into a seperation program and some vector images. If anyone is looking into buying an Epson 1400, Staples has one on sale for 199.99 marked down from 349.99. Now heres the kicker, you get an additional 50 dollar rebate, and if you bring in an old printer for recycling ( we all have an old printer laying around ) they give you another 50 dollars off. so in total all you pay is 200.00. You cant even get that price on Ebay.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, Frank! 

:welcome:


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

That's great!! I've got some reward points, I can use too


----------



## freeblazer (Sep 25, 2009)

I think there is some fine print with that 50.00 for an old printer offer.

But still a great deal without it.


----------



## Johnny Detore (Feb 27, 2011)

To be totally honest with you, I just brought in an old epson printer ( and I mean OLD ) with the power cord and got the discount that easy.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I'm confused...

You said on sale for $199 and an additional $50 off for a trade in = $200?
Or am I confused?

Thanks for the tip, I'll swing by tomorrow, as I am in the market for a new printer


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

i bought one last week it was $299-$50 for bringing in an old printer (they dont even need the power cord) and then you get a $50 mail in rebate in form of a visa card..so at the end it will be $199 cant beat that for a brand new printer


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I want a second one for pigment ink and keep my current one for dye ink (transparencies). Wife would kill me though


----------



## johnatwar (Aug 9, 2010)

this one good for printing exposure films?


----------



## johnatwar (Aug 9, 2010)

also does the stock ink work well for printing on the transparencies or do you suggest getting a different ink right off the bat?


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

johnatwar said:


> this one good for printing exposure films?


Yes. I've been using it with stock ink and r-film.


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

I Found this deal at compusa for 219.99 with 20 sheets of photo paper..

CompUSA.com | C11C655001 Bundle | Epson Stylus Photo 1400 Wide Format & 13x19 paper


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Always check the Epson website clearance center. I purchased my 1400 for $135.00 with free shipping. Right now you can get the 1100 for $109.00 and free shipping.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

buy the 1100 only 4 colors and cheaper. great printer. good luck uncletee


----------

